# ¿Cuándo (tú, estar)……en Singapur?”



## Gemma Doris

Hey, I have a problem with these three questions from a grammar textbook:
*1. “¿Cuándo (tú, estar)……en Singapur?”
2. “¿Cuánto te (costar)……esos pantalones?”
3. "-¿(Tú, sacar)......las entradas para el partido? -Por supuesto. Las compré hace 2 semanas."*
_*They are answered as the following: 1."Estuviste"     2. "Han costado".       3."Has sacado"*_
I don't understand why the 'indefinido' is used in the first question while in the second and the third ones the 'pretérito perfecto'. Can anyone help me understand when to use which?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## gvergara

Hi, Gemma Doris, if you go through other threads on the choice indefinido/pretérito perfecto, you'll realize that in many Spanish-speaking countries (mainly in America), we prefer to use the indefinido to talk about actions that have taken place in the past (as would be this case: you were already in Singapur, and the pants and the tickets were bought and paid at some point in the past). We use this tense for past actions, disregarding the fact that they may or may not have some sort of connection to the present time. In European Spanish this is seen differently, I think, and they tend to use the pretérito perfecto a lot more often than us, especially in cases that do establish a connection to the time of speaking (I can imagine that in sentence number two the recipient is wearing the pants, and in sentence number three the person is asking whether or not the recipient has already bought the tickets and has them now). To sum up, in Chile we'd use the pretérito indefinido in all three cases, whereas I'd expect the pretérito perfecto to be used in European Spanish in sentences 2 and 3. Let us wait for further opinions on this topic, anyway.


----------



## The cub

I agree with gvergara.
However, I'd say:
1) Estuviste
2) Costaron
3) Sacaste
But I'd say so because I'm Galician. We avoid the use of those compound forms. Well, it's just a matter of taste.


----------



## Circunflejo

Lacking context, both of them could be used. In fact, the first two sentences also allow present, future, conditional... due to the lack of context.


----------



## Gemma Doris

Circunflejo said:


> Lacking context, both of them could be used. In fact, the first two sentences also allow present, future, conditional... due to the lack of context.


Unfortunately, there's no context. They are stated like this as multiple-choice questions. That's why I couldn't pinpoint why, according to this textbook, only one answer is correct.


----------



## gvergara

Maybe the textbook is an edition for the Spanish market, or it was published by a Spanish publishing house?


----------



## Gemma Doris

gvergara said:


> Hi, Gemma Doris, if you go through other threads on the choice indefinido/pretérito perfecto, you'll realize that in many Spanish-speaking countries (mainly in America), we prefer to use the indefinido to talk about actions that have taken place in the past (as would be this case: you were already in Singapur, and the pants and the tickets were bought and paid at some point in the past). We use this tense for past actions, disregarding the fact that they may or may not have some sort of connection to the present time. In European Spanish this is seen differently, I think, and they tend to use the pretérito perfecto a lot more often than us, especially in cases that do establish a connection to the time of speaking (I can imagine that in sentence number two the recipient is wearing the pants, and in sentence number three the person is asking whether or not the recipient has already bought the tickets and has them now). To sum up, in Chile we'd use the pretérito indefinido in all three cases, whereas I'd expect the pretérito perfecto to be used in European Spanish in sentences 2 and 3. Let us wait for further opinions on this topic, anyway.


Hi, gvergara, I understand the regions part, but I just wanted to have the answers of the textbook justified, because I couldn't see how 2 and 3 are related to the present. However, your explanation that the recipient in sentence number 2 is wearing the pants and that sentence number 3 carries the meaning of 'already', it quite makes sense to me. Thank you for your answer! ​


----------



## Gemma Doris

The cub said:


> I agree with gvergara.
> However, I'd say:
> 1) Estuviste
> 2) Costaron
> 3) Sacaste
> But I'd say so because I'm Galician. We avoid the use of those compound forms. Well, it's just a matter of taste.


I got the idea that it's changeable according to the regions, but like I have mentioned to gvergara, I just wanted to understand how the textbook sees the last 2 sentences related to the present. Thank you for your answer!


gvergara said:


> Maybe the textbook is an edition for the Spanish market, or it was published by a Spanish publishing house?


It actually is. That's why when I was answering the exercises, I didn't keep in mind the fact that the 2 tenses are interchangeable; because the book is following the Castilian Spanish.


----------



## Circunflejo

Gemma Doris said:


> I just wanted to understand how the textbook sees the last 2 sentences related to the present.


¿Has sacado (esta mañana) las entradas? The morning isn't finished yet or if it's already finished, it's not on the mind of the speaker. ¿Cuánto te han costado (hoy) esos pantalones?


----------



## Gemma Doris

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Has sacado (esta mañana) las entradas? The morning isn't finished yet or if it's already finished, it's not on the mind of the speaker. ¿Cuánto te han costado (hoy) esos pantalones?


Yes, if the book chose to put it like that, then it's clear, but that's not how it is stated and that's what stirred my confusion. However, we can see it as "esos pantalones" is indicating that probably the other interlocutor is wearing them *at that moment *or that the pants are somewhere around them and the tickets sentence intends to question if the action of buying the tickets has *already *been done. Thank you loads for your help! ​


----------



## Circunflejo

Gemma Doris said:


> Yes, if the book chose to put it like that, then it's clear, but that's not how it is stated and that's what stirred my confusion.


Those are the problems of isolated sentences lacking context. However, they are a frequent feature in language exercises and even texts and, what it's worse, there's who's willing to accept just one valid answer as if there weren't more options.


----------



## Rosamariama

Yo también creo, como entiendo que se sugiere en las distintas respuestas, que el ejercicio está mal planteado (sin contextos). Sería perfectamente natural, también en la Península, p. ej.:

- Pues cuando _estuve _en Singapur...
- ¿En Singapur?, ¿[se puede saber] cuándo _has estado_ tú en Singapur?

Y no sería correcto decir *_Cuando he estado en Singapur_ (o sería muy excepcional, con la idea de: = _las veces que he estado en Singapur_).


----------



## Gemma Doris

Rosamariama said:


> Yo también creo, como entiendo que se sugiere en las distintas respuestas, que el ejercicio está mal planteado (sin contextos). Sería perfectamente natural, también en la Península, p. ej.:
> 
> - Pues cuando _estuve _en Singapur...
> - ¿En Singapur?, ¿[se puede saber] cuándo _has estado_ tú en Singapur?
> 
> Y no sería correcto decir *_Cuando he estado en Singapur_ (o sería muy excepcional, con la idea de: = _las veces que he estado en Singapur_).


Hola, Rosamariama! No entiendo por qué ha elegido decir "¿Cuándo has estado.....?" ¿No es una acción puntual que ocurrió en un momento concreto, no es más corrcto decir "Estuviste"?
_*Si hay algún error, por favor corrígemelo.*_​


----------



## gvergara

Gemma Doris, yo desprendo de la respuesta de Rosamariama que no está escogiendo el pretérito perfecto, sino que está diciendo que incluso podría responderse usando este tiempo, aunque el contexto de aplicación del perfecto en la oración 01 es bastante acotado.


----------



## Rosamariama

Gemma Doris said:


> Hola, Rosamariama! No entiendo por qué ha elegido decir "¿Cuándo has estado.....?" ¿No es una acción puntual que ocurrió en un momento concreto, no es más correcto decir "Estuviste"?
> .
> En este ejemplo (o contexto) yo creo que _cuando= en qué momento de tu vida _[has tenido esa experiencia/vivencia]. Con español peninsular, en este ejemplo me sale, sin duda, _has estado _como 'más natural'. En EA (español de América) creo que sería más natural con indefinido.
> 
> Y, en la respuesta, según el tiempo que hiciera (que haya transcurrido):
> - _He estado allí hace poco.
> - Estuve allí + _(en + año/ hace mucho o hace x tiempo, etc.).
> 
> Un saludo también a gv.


----------



## Gemma Doris

gvergara said:


> Gemma Doris, yo desprendo de la respuesta de Rosamariama que no está escogiendo el pretérito perfecto, sino que está diciendo que incluso podría responderse usando este tiempo, aunque el contexto de aplicación del perfecto en la oración 01 es bastante acotado.


No comprendo qué quiere decir con esto 'aunque el contexto de aplicación del perfecto en la oración 01 es bastante _*acotado. *_


Rosamariama said:


> Me extraña que, usted, un español pensinsular, le parece más natural diciendo 'has estado' dado que este libro trata del español de España y tiene 'estuviste' como la respuesta. En cuestión de la respuesta, la tengo claro.


----------



## Rosamariama

Me extraña que, usted, un español pensinsular, le parece más natural diciendo 'has estado' dado que este libro trata del español de España y tiene 'estuviste' como la respuesta. En cuestión de la respuesta, la tengo claro.

Ah, bueno, si lo dice el libro... (¿cuál es?).

Un ejemplo de un chiste:
- Cariño, no sé si podré volver a amarte. 
- Pero, ¿tú cuándo has estado en Marte?


----------



## Rosamariama

Y si escribimos en el buscador de Google, tal y como está (entre comillas): 
"¿cuándo has estado tú en*"

podremos ver muchos ejemplos significativos de uso. De veras que por aquí es habitual . [Y este, un buen recurso para comprobar la frecuencia de uso cuando se tienen dudas sobre expresiones/construcciones lingüísticas].


----------



## Gemma Doris

Rosamariama said:


> Me extraña que, usted, un español pensinsular, le parece más natural diciendo 'has estado' dado que este libro trata del español de España y tiene 'estuviste' como la respuesta. En cuestión de la respuesta, la tengo claro.
> 
> Ah, bueno, si lo dice el libro... (¿cuál es?).
> 
> Un ejemplo de un chiste:
> - Cariño, no sé si podré volver a amarte.
> - Pero, ¿tú cuándo has estado en Marte?


JAJAJAJA  La pregunta en el chiste me parece razonable porque el interlocutor la hace en el sentido de "¿Alguna vez, en tu vida, has estado en Marte?" Él no sabe si ella ha estado en Marte o no. Es de alguna manera parecido al inglés "When have you ever been to Mars?", No es una pregunta para contestar, es un sarcasmo o se refiere que la respuesta es obviamente _no_. Sin embargo, en el ejemplo de Singapur, el interlocutor ya sabe que el recipiente fue a Singapur  y por eso le pregunta cuándo estuve en Singapur, cuándo fue este momento concreto. No sé si pude clarificar lo que quiero decir o no.  También, en "Ah, bueno, si lo dice el libro... (¿cuál es?)."  ¿Cuál es qué? No entiendo; si puede aclararlo, por favor.


Rosamariama said:


> Y si escribimos en el buscador de Google, tal y como está (entre comillas):
> "¿cuándo has estado tú en*"
> 
> podremos ver muchos ejemplos significativos de uso. De veras que por aquí es habitual . [Y este, un buen recurso para comprobar la frecuencia de uso cuando se tienen dudas sobre expresiones/construcciones lingüísticas].


Intenté buscarlo pero no he encontrado ejemplos fiables. Si puede compartir algunos ejemplos que me ayude, lo aprecie!


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola, Gemma:

Te pongo otros ejemplos que, sí, como dices, sí tienen a veces una función enfática (sarcasmo u otros) pero no necesariamente: bastaría, creo, con que cause una cierta sorpresa:

-  _Cuando has estado tú _en mi habitación y porque sabes eso? (Twitter)
- ¿se puede saber _cuando has estado tú _en un crematorio? (Facebook)
- "Pero _cuándo has estado tú _en contra de la pasión, del amor y los sentimientos..." (una revista _del corazón_).

Un diálogo:
MEZCAL.- (Las coge.) T_ranquilo, tranquilo, no te pongas nervioso_. (Volviendo a examinar la foto.) _La torre Eiffel, es verdad_. 
DANIEL.- _Claro_. 
MEZCAL.- _Y la de Pissa_. 
DANIEL.- _¿La de Pissa? ¿Y cuándo has estado tú en Italia? _
MEZCAL.- _Hace años, hace tres años. Una empresa de lápidas fúnebres me encargó unos guiones radiofónicos sobre el mármol de Carrara y... _

Y lo de: _"Si lo dice el libro..." _era como diciendo que no es un argumento imbatible (aunque solo fuera porque dentro de España haya variantes, modalidades, y no siempre una forma única o más correcta que la otra). Y con _¿cuál?_ te preguntaba qué libro es del que extraes los ejercicios que citas.

Qué bueno que te haya gustado el chiste . 
Saludos.


----------



## Gemma Doris

Rosamariama said:


> Hola, Gemma:
> 
> Te pongo otros ejemplos que, sí, como dices, sí tienen a veces una función enfática (sarcasmo u otros) pero no necesariamente: bastaría, creo, con que cause una cierta sorpresa:
> 
> -  _Cuando has estado tú _en mi habitación y porque sabes eso? (Twitter)
> - ¿se puede saber _cuando has estado tú _en un crematorio? (Facebook)
> - "Pero _cuándo has estado tú _en contra de la pasión, del amor y los sentimientos..." (una revista _del corazón_).
> 
> Un diálogo:
> MEZCAL.- (Las coge.) T_ranquilo, tranquilo, no te pongas nervioso_. (Volviendo a examinar la foto.) _La torre Eiffel, es verdad_.
> DANIEL.- _Claro_.
> MEZCAL.- _Y la de Pissa_.
> DANIEL.- _¿La de Pissa? ¿Y cuándo has estado tú en Italia? _
> MEZCAL.- _Hace años, hace tres años. Una empresa de lápidas fúnebres me encargó unos guiones radiofónicos sobre el mármol de Carrara y... _
> 
> Y lo de: _"Si lo dice el libro..." _era como diciendo que no es un argumento imbatible (aunque solo fuera porque dentro de España haya variantes, modalidades, y no siempre una forma única o más correcta que la otra). Y con _¿cuál?_ te preguntaba qué libro es del que extraes los ejercicios que citas.
> 
> Qué bueno que te haya gustado el chiste .
> Saludos.


Ahora entiendo lo que quiere decir, muchísimas gracias por los ejemplos y su paciencia 
El libro se llama "Gramática de Uso del Español".
Saludos.


----------



## Rosamariama

Gemma Doris said:


> Ahora entiendo lo que quiere decir, muchísimas gracias por los ejemplos y su paciencia
> El libro se llama "Gramática de Uso del Español".
> Saludos.



Me alegro de que te hayan servido los ejemplos. A mí me ha venido bien porque no lo había pensado antes (es muy sutil este uso). Así que, concluyendo, diría que (me) viene preferentemente el perfecto porque creo que ese _cuándo_ equivale a, como dices, _en qué momento de tu vida. _Pero lo que más creo es que, en una conversación, no creo que haya una diferencia perceptible (en el norte de España, en varios lugares sí se diría preferentemente _estuviste_). El libro que citas está muy bien, y se entiende la intención del autor de diferenciar entre _hechos conectados con el presente _y _hechos puntuales en el pasado. _Creo que el contexto que 'da por sentado' es:

*1. “¿Cuándo (tú, estar)……en Singapur?” *(un viaje puntual: _estuve el año pasado/ hace un tiempo_).
*2. “¿Cuánto te (costar)……esos pantalones *[que llevas puestos]*?” 
3. "-¿(Tú, sacar)......las entradas para el partido? * (que aún no se ha disputado).

Serían los contextos, quizá, más típicos o inmediatos, pero 1. no es excluyente, "como hemos visto" .


Gemma Doris said:


> Es de alguna manera parecido al inglés "When have you ever been to Mars?"



¿Tú sabrías decirme si el contraste _perfecto / indefinido _es muy diferente en inglés y en español? A veces me parece que son casi iguales y otras que no (yo sé muy poco inglés).

Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

Tal vez los editores de libro pensaron que "cuánto te ha costado" va más acorde para cosas que son nuevas (recién adquiridas), y que "cuánto te costó" es más general, como para todo.
Yo no lo aseguro ni quiero sonar discriminador (o algo peor) pero sí creo que lo más normal es que sea una mujer la que le pregunte a otra mujer por el precio de sus pantalones, y que la razón sea que los pantalones lucen aparentemente nuevos (no vistos antes en esa persona).
¿Que dirían de una casa comprada hace 20 años y qué dirían de una casa comprada esta semana?, ¿Cuánto te costó?, ¿cuánto te ha costado?.
¿Oye Juan, me quiero comprar un coche. Dime, el coche que tú tienes cuánto ___________?
Vs.
¿Oye Juan, qué sorpresa tío, pero y este coche nuevo, cuánto ___________?


----------



## Gemma Doris

Rosamariama said:


> Me alegro de que te hayan servido los ejemplos. A mí me ha venido bien porque no lo había pensado antes (es muy sutil este uso). Así que, concluyendo, diría que (me) viene preferentemente el perfecto porque creo que ese _cuándo_ equivale a, como dices, _en qué momento de tu vida. _Pero lo que más creo es que, en una conversación, no creo que haya una diferencia perceptible (en el norte de España, en varios lugares sí se diría preferentemente _estuviste_). El libro que citas está muy bien, y se entiende la intención del autor de diferenciar entre _hechos conectados con el presente _y _hechos puntuales en el pasado. _Creo que el contexto que 'da por sentado' es:
> 
> *1. “¿Cuándo (tú, estar)……en Singapur?” *(un viaje puntual: _estuve el año pasado/ hace un tiempo_).
> *2. “¿Cuánto te (costar)……esos pantalones *[que llevas puestos]*?”
> 3. "-¿(Tú, sacar)......las entradas para el partido? * (que aún no se ha disputado).
> 
> Serían los contextos, quizá, más típicos o inmediatos, pero 1. no es excluyente, "como hemos visto" .
> 
> 
> ¿Tú sabrías decirme si el contraste _perfecto / indefinido _es muy diferente en inglés y en español? A veces me parece que son casi iguales y otras que no (yo sé muy poco inglés).
> 
> Saludos


Sí, los contextos que me dio me parecen razonables, pues el autor las contestó así porque se centra en, como dice, diferenciar entre _hechos conectados con el presente _y _hechos puntuales en el pasado. _Sin embargo, no voy a olvidar que la diferencia no es perceptible en una conversación y que no hay una respuesta única correcta porque es variable según las zonas. Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda y tolerancia 

El inglés no es mi lengua materna y también hace poco tiempo que estudio español, así que no estoy segura de que soy la persona adecuada para darle una respuesta fiable. Sin embargo, voy a intentar según lo que recuerdo de la gramática inglesa. Veo los usos siguientes como dignos de mencionar:
*1. Resaltar cantidad o número: *_I have read 3 books. (Quiero resaltar el número de libros) 
                                                     I have read this book 3 times (Quiero resaltar el número de veces)_
*2. Hablar de acciones o situaciones que empezaron en el pasado y continúan hasta el presente, usando since & for. Queremos reslatar la duración: *_I have known her since 1990. (En el español, creo que se usa el presente de indicativo: La conozco desde 1990)_* 
3. Hablar de uns acción pasada acabada que tiene un resultado visible en el presente *(Creo que hay algún uso semejante en español)*:*
_The carpet is not clean. The dog has spilled some coffee on it. (Lo derramó ya pero veo el resultado de esta acción en el presente.)_

Pues, desde mi punto de vista, no hay una gran diferencia entre este contraste en las dos lenguas, son casi iguales como dices. Espero que le sirva este intento y ojalá que un hablante nativo de inglés nos dé una respuesta definitiva.

Buena suerte


----------



## Gemma Doris

Rocko! said:


> Tal vez los editores de libro pensaron que "cuánto te ha costado" va más acorde para cosas que son nuevas (recién adquiridas), y que "cuánto te costó" es más general, como para todo.
> Yo no lo aseguro ni quiero sonar discriminador (o algo peor) pero sí creo que lo más normal es que sea una mujer la que le pregunte a otra mujer por el precio de sus pantalones, y que la razón sea que los pantalones lucen aparentemente nuevos (no vistos antes en esa persona).
> ¿Que dirían de una casa comprada hace 20 años y qué dirían de una casa comprada esta semana?, ¿Cuánto te costó?, ¿cuánto te ha costado?.
> ¿Oye Juan, me quiero comprar un coche. Dime, el coche que tú tienes cuánto ___________?
> Vs.
> ¿Oye Juan, qué sorpresa tío, pero y este coche nuevo, cuánto ___________?


Hola, Rocko,
En absoluto. De verdad, muchísimas gracias por darnos certeza de la cuestión. Estoy convencido de su opinión y los ejemplos son muy útiles.


----------



## Rosamariama

Gemma Doris said:


> *1. Resaltar cantidad o número: *_I have read 3 books. (Quiero resaltar el número de libros)
> I have read this book 3 times (Quiero resaltar el número de veces)_
> *2. Hablar de acciones o situaciones que empezaron en el pasado y continúan hasta el presente, usando since & for. Queremos reslatar la duración: *_I have known her since 1990. (En el español, creo que se usa el presente de indicativo: La conozco desde 1990)_*
> 3. Hablar de uns acción pasada acabada que tiene un resultado visible en el presente *(Creo que hay algún uso semejante en español)*:*
> _The carpet is not clean. The dog has spilled some coffee on it. (Lo derramó ya pero veo el resultado de esta acción en el presente.)_
> 
> Pues, desde mi punto de vista, no hay una gran diferencia entre este contraste en las dos lenguas, son casi iguales como dices. Espero que le sirva este intento y ojalá que un hablante nativo de inglés nos dé una respuesta definitiva.
> 
> Buena suerte



Gracias a ti, sí es muy útil.
Pero, perdona que cuestione de nuevo un asunto: "está intacto", "está como siempre" o "está estable"... no son resultado de nada. Y si sí lo son, ¿no lo es igualmente "es + profesión"? (¿qué es 'resultado'?).



Rocko! said:


> Tal vez los editores de libro pensaron que "cuánto te ha costado" va más acorde para cosas que son nuevas (recién adquiridas), y que "cuánto te costó" es más general, como para todo.
> Yo no lo aseguro ni quiero sonar discriminador (o algo peor) pero sí creo que lo más normal es que sea una mujer la que le pregunte a otra mujer por el precio de sus pantalones, y que la razón sea que los pantalones lucen aparentemente nuevos (no vistos antes en esa persona).
> ¿Que dirían de una casa comprada hace 20 años y qué dirían de una casa comprada esta semana?, ¿Cuánto te costó?, ¿cuánto te ha costado?.
> ¿Oye Juan, me quiero comprar un coche. Dime, el coche que tú tienes cuánto ___________?
> Vs.
> ¿Oye Juan, qué sorpresa tío, pero y este coche nuevo, cuánto ___________?



Por un lado, lo que no diríamos es: “Oye Juan, me quiero comprar un coche. Dime, ¿el coche que tú tienes cuánto ___________?”. Por criterios de economía (que operan automáticamente), más bien diríamos algo como: “Oye Juan, me quiero comprar un coche. ¿*El tuyo* cuánto te costó/ha costado?”.

Por otro, yo creo que hay dos formas de hacer gramática: una, tener una regla e inventar ejemplos [auto]confirmatorios (que parecen _lengua real_ pero muchas veces no lo son: nadie habla así), y la otra es observar _muestra real de lengua_:

“Es que _*lo compré esta mañana*_ y se me *ha bajado* al AION US”.
_*“Lo compré esta mañana*_ día 4 a las 8:40 de la mañana en España”.
“Pero es que con esos componentes y pantalla IPS *no he encontrado* otro. _Justo* lo compré esta mañana”*_. (Ejemplos extraídos de Internet).

En:

“Oye Juan, me quiero comprar un coche. ¿Cuánto te costó/ha costado el tuyo?”.
_vs_.
      2. “Oye Juana, qué sorpresa tía, pero ¿y este coche?, es nuevo ¿no? ¿Cuánto te ha costado?” (por lo de los supuestos intereses de género) 
el ejercicio pide entender que el autor del ejercicio sobreentiende que el coche de 1. no es nuevo, simplemente porque, _vs_, la frase 2. dice “coche nuevo” y estamos haciendo un ejercicio de contraste _perfecto/indefinido_, pero no porque la estructura gramatical de la frase 1., _en sí_, prescriba _indefinido_. No sé lo útiles, o contraproducentes, que pueden ser este tipo de ejercicios.

Saludos


----------



## Gemma Doris

Rosamariama said:


> Pero, perdona que cuestione de nuevo un asunto: "está intacto", "está como siempre" o "está estable"... no son resultado de nada. Y si sí lo son, ¿no lo es igualmente "es + profesión"? (¿qué es 'resultado'?).


En absoluto; este tipo de discusiones me alegra porque nos sirve. No entiendo la primera parte de tu pregunta, si puedes clarificarlo, por favor. En cuanto al resultado, creo que te refieres al tercer uso, no? Si sí, me refiero a una consecuencia de una acción: el perro derramó el café (present perfect tense), la consecuencia de tal acción es que la alfombra está sucia y puedo, ahora, ver esta consecuencia. No dudes en decirme si eso no es la respuesta a su pregunta.​


----------



## Rosamariama

Gemma Doris said:


> En absoluto; este tipo de discusiones me alegra porque nos sirve. No entiendo la primera parte de tu pregunta, si puedes clarificarlo, por favor. En cuanto al resultado, creo que te refieres al tercer uso, no? Si sí, me refiero a una consecuencia de una acción: el perro derramó el café (present perfect tense), la consecuencia de tal acción es que la alfombra está sucia y puedo, ahora, ver esta consecuencia. No dudes en decirme si eso no es la respuesta a su pregunta.​




 Hola. Qué bien. Pues, muy brevemente: Si:
- El perro derramó el café (present perfect tense), la consecuencia de tal acción es que la alfombra está sucia.

¿Por qué no sería 'un proceso' _estudiar_, a consecuencia de lo que soy _enfermero, profesor..._? O por qué no iba a ser una acción _dar a luz _y, a consecuencia, *_estar madre_ (no se dice).

Por el contrario, para decir _está intacto_, no podemos inferir/adjuntar ninguna acción o proceso previo del que este sea resultante.

'Estar limpio-sucio' (_It's clean-dirty_), en mi perspectiva, está claro que se refiere a _what condition is it in _y no a _what it is like_... No hace falta explicar nada más: es una "obviedad".

Mira, a ver qué te parece esta prueba: Si te pregunto cuál es _característica _y cuál es _estado _de _la flor_ en las siguientes frases:
- _The flower is red.
-_ _The flower is always sad._

¿Verdad que lo sabes, sin dudar (y sin tener que pensar en _permanente/temporal_)?

Un saludo


----------



## Gemma Doris

Rosamariama said:


> Hola. Qué bien. Pues, muy brevemente: Si:
> - El perro derramó el café (present perfect tense), la consecuencia de tal acción es que la alfombra está sucia.
> 
> ¿Por qué no sería 'un proceso' _estudiar_, a consecuencia de lo que soy _enfermero, profesor..._? O por qué no iba a ser una acción _dar a luz _y, a consecuencia, *_estar madre_ (no se dice).
> 
> Por el contrario, para decir _está intacto_, no podemos inferir/adjuntar ninguna acción o proceso previo del que este sea resultante.
> 
> 'Estar limpio-sucio' (_It's clean-dirty_), en mi perspectiva, está claro que se refiere a _what condition is it in _y no a _what it is like_... No hace falta explicar nada más: es una "obviedad".
> 
> Mira, a ver qué te parece esta prueba: Si te pregunto cuál es _característica _y cuál es _estado _de _la flor_ en las siguientes frases:
> - _The flower is red.
> -_ _The flower is always sad._
> 
> ¿Verdad que lo sabes, sin dudar (y sin tener que pensar en _permanente/temporal_)?
> 
> Un saludo


No veo la conexion entre tu pregunta y el contraste de indefindio/pretérito en inglés y en español. Asumo que ahora tratamos de ser/estar en español y _verb to be _ en inglés. Si sí, no hay que pensar si nos referimos a una característica o un estado. Hay una forma de expresar estado/característica en inglés, no sé si la sabes o no:​_Evan is being foolish _or _Evan is being a fool.    ----> Evan está tonto._​_Evan is foolish _or _Evan is a fool  -------> Evan es tonto_​Aquí, la estructura (is/are + be in gerund + adjective/ noun) en el primer ejemplo nos dice que no es su natural carácter, es su actual estado, es cómo actúa solo en ese momento (temporal). Mientras en el segundo ejemplo, se refiere a su carácter, es siempre tonto (Permanente). Hay otra construcción que viene a la mente (Supongo que ya la sabes):​_Evan is bored. _(es cómo siente)_-----> Evan está aburrido. _(estado)​_Evan is boring. _(causa aburrimiento)_ ------> Evan es aburrido. _(carácter)​Pero en el caso de tu ejemplo: _"The flower is always sad." _Para mí, no suena bien porque es una flor, no tiene sentimientos pero si decimos es un caso excepcional, pues sí, 'always' me dice que es una característica permanente. No puedo pensar en otro ejemplo de flor pero aquí es un ejemplo de animal:​_The dog is sad. _No clarifica que es un estado o una característica, pero no sé, sí alguien me dice esa frase, la interpreto como un estado temporal porque no se dice _"The dog is being sad."_ o con las personas, _"Evan is being sad."_ sino _"Evan is sad." _porque sad no es una acción, no es un comportamiento, es un estado. _(Is/are + be in gerund + adjective/noun) _normalmente viene con personas y el adjetivo se refiere a acciones/comportamientos. Si queremos mostrar que es una característica permanente, podemos añadir _always_ como has escrito.​
Eso es muy largo y es posible que no es lo que preguntas, pero es lo que pensé al leer tu pregunta. Si no es el asunto, dime, por favor.​


----------



## Rosamariama

Al revés: agradezco mucho que compartas tus reflexiones (y te expresas perfectamente en español). Sí, he enlazado los temas. 

Yo pensaba que, en inglés:

-  _The dog is sad_ = (estado [mood])
-  _It's a sad dog_ = (carácter)

Es decir, yo pensaba que: _it/she/he is sad = mood. _O sea_, _no creía que esta estructura morfosintáctica pudiera entenderse como _característica _(carácter)_.

"The flower is sad" _(392.000  resultados en Google  )



Gemma Doris said:


> _Evan is bored. _(es cómo siente)_-----> Evan está aburrido. _(estado)
> _Evan is boring. _(causa aburrimiento)_ ------> Evan es aburrido. _(carácter)



En inglés, creo, solo distinguen estos dos adjetivos _estado/carácter,_ ¿no?, y que los demás, solo se entiende la diferencia por la estructura de la frase:

- _She is angry. = está enfadada
- She is an angry person_. = _tiene mal carácter_.

Gracias


----------



## Gemma Doris

¡Tu amable opinión me da alegría!
Las dos maneras en las que has expresado el estado y el carácter suenan perfectamente naturales para mí. También, pienso que _"The dog is always sad", _como habías dicho antes, puede sustituir _"It's a sad dog",_ ambos dan el mismo significado de estado/mood temporal. Reconsiderándolo, estoy de acuerdo contigo, _it/she/he is sad _se refiere a_ mood_ en la mayoría de las veces.

Con relación a _"The flower is sad"_, no he dicho que es incorrecto gramaticalmente. Digo que se refiere a casos excepcionales (una metáfora, una flor en una película animada, etc.)



Rosamariama said:


> En inglés, creo, solo distinguen estos dos adjetivos _estado/carácter,_ ¿no?, y que los demás, solo se entiende la diferencia por la estructura de la frase:


No, hay otros adjetivos que distinguen estado/carácter como (surprised, surprising, annoyed, annoying,....) por ejemplos:
_He is interested (Está interesado) - He is interesting (Es interesante) 
She's confused (Está confundida) - She's confusing (Es confusa)_
Y como dices, hay otros adjetivos que solo se entiende la diferencia por la estructura de la frase, iqual que los 2 ejemplos de "angry" que has dado.

¡Gracias a ti!


----------



## Rosamariama

Gemma Doris said:


> No, hay otros adjetivos que distinguen estado/carácter como (surprised, surprising, annoyed, annoying,....) por ejemplos:
> _He is interested (Está interesado) - He is interesting (Es interesante)
> She's confused (Está confundida) - She's confusing (Es confusa)_
> Y como dices, hay otros adjetivos que solo se entiende la diferencia por la estructura de la frase, iqual que los 2 ejemplos de "angry" que has dado.



Me son muy útiles tanto las explicaciones de pasado (retomando el tema) como los ejemplos de adjetivos diferenciados que me das (que no sabía de ellos) para _ser/estar_. 

Mi conclusión (que creo que quizá estaba un poco confuso) sería:
- _"It's a sad dog" -> _(carácter)
_- "The dog is sad" -> _(estado transitorio:_ mood_)
_- "The dog is always sad" -> _(estado [+/-] permanente_: mood_)

Así, podríamos explicar que en español: _es_está_está. _(No sé si estás de acuerdo).

Leo en tu avatar _arabic,_ ¿es el árabe tu lengua, o lo hablas? Si fuera así, me gustaría preguntarte (si tienes tiempo y ganas) si me puedes decir cómo ocurre en árabe esto sobre _característica y estado_: si hay léxico distinto, o si se entiende la diferencia por la estructura de la frase, o si se usa algún otro medio distinto para distinguir entre ambos.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Gemma Doris said:


> 2. “¿Cuánto te (costar)……esos pantalones?”
> 3. "-*¿*(Tú, sacar)......las entradas para el partido? -Por supuesto. Las compré hace 2 semanas."


La justificación típica para usar el pretérito perfecto es que las dos últimas oraciones, de alguna manera, se refieren a acciones pasadas que tienen un efecto sobre el presente. Los pantalones están supuestamente a la vista, y las entradas para el partido aún no han  sido utilizadas.


----------



## Gemma Doris

Rosamariama said:


> Me son muy útiles tanto las explicaciones de pasado (retomando el tema) como los ejemplos de adjetivos diferenciados que me das (que no sabía de ellos) para _ser/estar_.
> 
> Mi conclusión (que creo que quizá estaba un poco confuso) sería:
> - _"It's a sad dog" -> _(carácter)
> _- "The dog is sad" -> _(estado transitorio:_ mood_)
> _- "The dog is always sad" -> _(estado [+/-] permanente_: mood_)
> 
> Así, podríamos explicar que en español: _es_está_está. _(No sé si estás de acuerdo).
> 
> Leo en tu avatar _arabic,_ ¿es el árabe tu lengua, o lo hablas? Si fuera así, me gustaría preguntarte (si tienes tiempo y ganas) si me puedes decir cómo ocurre en árabe esto sobre _característica y estado_: si hay léxico distinto, o si se entiende la diferencia por la estructura de la frase, o si se usa algún otro medio distinto para distinguir entre ambos.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.


Estoy de acuerdo con lo que has concluido, pero cuando traducimos la tercera frase en español (tú sabes más que yo), decimos _El perro está siempre triste _? por qué no _es siempre triste _? dado que no he oído _ser _con _triste _nunca, quería saber que si: ¿No se dice _es triste_ excepto por algunos casos como en la primera frase _Es un triste perro_?

Sí, el árabe es mi lengua materna y por supuesto tengo ganas de discutir ese tema contigo No sé si sabes o no que el árabe tiene distinto alfabeto, por eso lo explicaré en español:

Si quiero decir que _*estoy aburrido*_ y _*soy aburrido*_​ُأنا  مَللت_
 أنا مُمل-​Básicamente, lo que hago es, uso el verbo principal (Aburrir يمل) en el pasado y añado los pronombres (....ت، وا، ن) y los acentos ( ّ ، َ  ، ٍِ  ، ....) necesarios para referirme a las personas afectadas por la acción. Es más o menos como en el inglés: _ I got bored - I am boring. _Los dos ejemplos coinciden con la gramática del árabe clásico, o sea, no es afectado ni por la lengua coloquial ni por el dialecto, es el árabe estándar.

Afortunadamente, no puedo decir que eso es una respuesta concreta. Es que es complicado; no lo había pensado antes además de que no lo estudiamos en esta forma. Veo que es importante mencionar que hay muchos dialectos del árabe y, en la mayoría de veces, no siguen la gramática estándar; lo hablamos en una manera muy natural. Y si seguimos la gramática, la pronunciación resulta, de alguna manera, distorsionada. Quizás, hay otro medio de explicar adjetivos y carácter pero no me viene a la cabeza en este momento.


----------



## Gemma Doris

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> La justificación típica para usar el pretérito perfecto es que las dos últimas oraciones, de alguna manera, se refieren a acciones pasadas que tienen un efecto sobre el presente. Los pantalones están supuestamente a la vista, y las entradas para el partido aún no han  sido utilizadas.


No podía ver la conexión con el presente pero la dejó claro. 
¡Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## Rosamariama

Gemma Doris said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que has concluido, pero cuando traducimos la tercera frase en español (tú sabes más que yo), decimos _El perro está siempre triste _? por qué no _es siempre triste _? dado que no he oído _ser _con _triste _nunca, quería saber que si: ¿No se dice _es triste_ excepto por algunos casos como en la primera frase _Es un triste perro_?​



Hola. 
Respecto a esto, sí, muy de acuerdo:
- En todo caso: Una persona/Un animal _*es siempre triste _[no es correcto].
-  _Es siempre triste_ tener que destruir una obra de arte. It's always sad when a work of art has to be destroyed.  [correcto]


Gemma Doris said:


> ​Sí, el árabe es mi lengua materna y por supuesto tengo ganas de discutir ese tema contigo No sé si sabes o no que el árabe tiene distinto alfabeto, por eso lo explicaré en español:​​Si quiero decir que _*estoy aburrido*_ y _*soy aburrido*_​ُأنا  مَللت_
> أنا مُمل-​Básicamente, lo que hago es, uso el verbo principal (Aburrir يمل) en el pasado y añado los pronombres (....ت، وا، ن) y los acentos ( ّ ، َ  ، ٍِ  ، ....) necesarios para referirme a las personas afectadas por la acción. Es más o menos como en el inglés: _ I got bored - I am boring. _Los dos ejemplos coinciden con la gramática del árabe clásico, o sea, no es afectado ni por la lengua coloquial ni por el dialecto, es el árabe estándar.
> 
> Afortunadamente, no puedo decir que eso es una respuesta concreta. Es que es complicado; no lo había pensado antes además de que no lo estudiamos en esta forma. Veo que es importante mencionar que hay muchos dialectos del árabe y, en la mayoría de veces, no siguen la gramática estándar; lo hablamos en una manera muy natural. Y si seguimos la gramática, la pronunciación resulta, de alguna manera, distorsionada. Quizás, hay otro medio de explicar adjetivos y carácter pero no me viene a la cabeza en este momento.



Y muchas gracias por la explicación. El 'mecanismo' que me explicas muy claramente cómo funciona, es lo que quería saber. (Sí había oído de la diferencia entre la norma culta y los múltiples dialectos. No sabía lo de los acentos para referirse a la persona, eso sí que me parece curioso [y también sé que es muy, muy difícil escribir árabe bien, ¿no?, con lo bonito que es...]).
روسا​


----------



## Raposocastellano

“¿Cuándo estuviste en Singapur?” y "¿Cuándo has estado en Singapur?” son dos formas de preguntar lo mismo. La diferencia es irrelevante.

Cualquier hispanohablante te va a entender perfectamente de cualquiera de las dos formas.


----------



## Gemma Doris

Rosamariama said:


> Hola.
> Respecto a esto, sí, muy de acuerdo:
> - En todo caso: Una persona/Un animal _*es siempre triste _[no es correcto].
> -  _Es siempre triste_ tener que destruir una obra de arte. It's always sad when a work of art has to be destroyed.  [correcto]
> 
> 
> Y muchas gracias por la explicación. El 'mecanismo' que me explicas muy claramente cómo funciona, es lo que quería saber. (Sí había oído de la diferencia entre la norma culta y los múltiples dialectos. No sabía lo de los acentos para referirse a la persona, eso sí que me parece curioso [y también sé que es muy, muy difícil escribir árabe bien, ¿no?, con lo bonito que es...]).
> روسا​


¡Hola, روسا !   Es obvio que sabes mucho de árabe  Es tan difícil como bonito, pero los aficionados por supuesto disfrutan mucho de aprenderlo. En cuanto a la cuestión de _'ser'_, muchas gracias por dejarlo claro, no lo supe. También, mis disculpas por la tarde respuesta!

¡Hasta luego, Rosa!


----------



## Gemma Doris

Raposocastellano said:


> “¿Cuándo estuviste en Singapur?” y "¿Cuándo has estado en Singapur?” son dos formas de preguntar lo mismo. La diferencia es irrelevante.
> 
> Cualquier hispanohablante te va a entender perfectamente de cualquiera de las dos formas.


Eso es lo importante, que cualquier hispanohablante me va a entender perfectamente de cualquiera de las dos formas. ¡Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola! No sé nada de árabe (ya me gustaría), pero sí manejar el _traductor automático. _
Seguimos investigando, y de verdad me fueron útiles tus explicaciones y ver cómo se desarrollan los argumentos que hay tras las distintas representaciones de la gramática (pocas veces ocurre, como hiciste tú, que uno pueda cambiar la _forma de ver _una regla establecida previamente como 'verdadera' o, al menos, _ver cosas más allá _de ella).
Un saludo.


----------



## Gemma Doris

Rosamariama said:


> Hola! No sé nada de árabe (ya me gustaría), pero sí manejar el _traductor automático. _
> Seguimos investigando, y de verdad me fueron útiles tus explicaciones y ver cómo se desarrollan los argumentos que hay tras las distintas representaciones de la gramática (pocas veces ocurre, como hiciste tú, que uno pueda cambiar la _forma de ver _una regla establecida previamente como 'verdadera' o, al menos, _ver cosas más allá _de ella).
> Un saludo.


Tienes razón, fue muy fructífera esta discusión y, como dices, es muy importante descubrir puntos de vista diferentes. Y en cuanto a "El perro .... siempre triste." Se puede decir está o no podemos en presencia de _siempre _?
Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Gemma Doris said:


> Se puede decir está o no podemos en presencia de _siempre _?


Sí, es posible decir "está triste" con "siempre";  "es triste" no funciona. 

"Estar triste" describe el estado en el que se encuentra el perro. "Es triste" describe el índole del perro y por ende es "siempre" por definición.


----------



## Rosamariama

Peterdg said:


> Sí, es posible decir "está triste" con "siempre";  "es triste" no funciona.
> 
> "Estar triste" describe el estado en el que se encuentra el perro. "Es triste" describe el índole del perro y por ende es "siempre" por definición.




Hola.
Como secuencia sintáctica, sí sería posible en una construcción impersonal: _Siempre es triste que... _(y el evento que produce tristeza).
Y la combinación también funciona con otros adjetivos de carácter (que quizá tienden más a considerarse _comportamientos_): _Siempre es muy sincera / generosa._
En cambio, otras, como _siempre es alegre_, no me suena nada bien (pero miro en Google y no es tan raro; algunos ejemplos parecerían posibles).


----------



## Peterdg

Rosamariama said:


> pero miro en Google


En Google, es posible encontrar cualquier tontería.

El problema "ser" o "estar" es algo muy complicado para una hablante no-nativo. Al fin y al cabo, muchas veces es una cuestión de "es así porque es así";  ciertos adjetivos admiten "ser" y otros "estar" y los hay que admiten ambos, en contextos diferentes; hay que aprenderlo uno por uno. 

Pero, lo que hay que olvidar para siempre es que "estar" es algo temporal y "ser" es algo permanente. Eso simplemente no funciona.


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola, Peterdg,
no sabes cuánto me alegra leerte. Tras mucha búsqueda, así, en foros, eres la primera persona que encuentro que hace esa afirmación, sin medias tintas, diciendo lo mismo que también yo creo. Que bien no _estar _'tan sola' . 
Cito al catedrático García Santos: "Esta conocida regla es, por lo tanto, falsa, [...] y, es más: es la responsable del mayor número de errores cometidos por los hablantes de nivel avanzado. Por ello, si la conocías, debes olvidarla cuanto antes, si quieres utilizar adecuadamente estos verbos".
Salud.


----------



## Rosamariama

Peterdg said:


> En Google, es posible encontrar cualquier tontería.
> 
> El problema "ser" o "estar" es algo muy complicado para una hablante no-nativo. Al fin y al cabo, muchas veces es una cuestión de "es así porque es así";  ciertos adjetivos admiten "ser" y otros "estar" y los hay que admiten ambos, en contextos diferentes; hay que aprenderlo uno por uno.
> 
> Pero, lo que hay que olvidar para siempre es que "estar" es algo temporal y "ser" es algo permanente. Eso simplemente no funciona.



Hola, Peterdg,
no sabes cuánto me alegra leerte. Tras mucha búsqueda, así, en foros, eres la primera persona que encuentro que hace esa afirmación, sin medias tintas, diciendo lo mismo que también yo creo. Que bien no _estar _'tan sola' .
Cito al catedrático García Santos: "Esta conocida regla es, por lo tanto, falsa, [...] y, es más: es la responsable del mayor número de errores cometidos por los hablantes de nivel avanzado. Por ello, si la conocías, debes olvidarla cuanto antes, si quieres utilizar adecuadamente estos verbos".
Salud.


----------

